
Introducing AIY Vision Kit: Make Devices That See - kungfudoi
https://www.blog.google/topics/machine-learning/introducing-aiy-vision-kit-make-devices-see/
======
protomok
Very cool! Ahhh this could have been a nice Christmas break side project but
it seems it's not available until Dec.31st :(

